
Improve Your Technical Slides - sant0sk1
http://nubyonrails.com/articles/improve-your-technical-slides
======
johnm
Some good basics that go a long ways.

Though, I don't think most hackers really need to bother buying fonts. That's
an extra. :-)

Other good info:

Presentation Zen (<http://www.presentationzen.com/>) -- both the blog and the
book.

Guy's 10 / 20 / 30 rule:
<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2005/12/the_102030_rule.html>

